# Εμβάσματα μεταναστών



## Costas (Feb 17, 2009)

Αν είσαι Πακιστανός από τη διαφιλονικούμενη μεταξύ κράτους και Ταλιμπάν πρώην τουριστική και νυν εμπόλεμη περιοχή Σουατ και δουλεύεις μετανάστης στη Δύση, η οικογένεια που έχεις αφήσει πίσω σου κινδυνεύει να απαχθεί για λύτρα, ή αλλιώς να πάθει... κάτι κακό. Άρθρο της New York Times.

Αυτό ισχύει για τους μετανάστες στις ΗΠΑ, στο Μεγάλο Εχθρό, οι οποίοι άρα θεωρούνται και πολιτικά ύποπτοι, αλλά βέβαια τα κίνητρα των αιτούντων λύτρα είναι και καθαρά οικονομικά. Λέτε να έχει συμβεί κάτι ανάλογο και με δικούς μας Πακιστανούς εδώ; Έχουμε μετανάστες άραγε από αυτές τις περιοχές; Αγνοώ.


----------

